# 4DS - 4DS Memory



## System (10 December 2010)

Fitzroy Resources is base metal focused with two projects in Central and Southern Queensland, Australia.

http://www.fitzroyresources.com.au


----------



## System (14 December 2015)

On December 14th, 2015, Fitzroy Resources Limited (FRY) changed its name and ASX code to 4DS Memory Limited (4DS).


----------



## Cam019 (23 February 2018)




----------



## greggles (3 May 2018)

4DS Memory is an interesting pure spec play which will probably either succeed or fail completely, so it's not an investment for the faint hearted.

The company is developing 4DS Interface Switching ReRAM, a Storage Class Memory solution. They have a strong patent portfolio with 19 granted patents wholly owned and developed in-house. A further four patents are pending. They have had a joint development agreement with Western Digital subsidiary HGST since 2014 and a strategic collaboration agreement with imec signed in November 2017.

There appears to be race to successfully develop Storage Class Memory due to the way that it will revolutionise digital storage. HP and SanDisk have partnered to develop the technology and Huawei are also working on it. No doubt there are many others. The question is, who will get there first?

4DS have about $4 million in cash to fund development, 957 million shares on issue and a market cap of around $55 million. Share price is currently 5.7c.


----------



## TLS (26 July 2018)

I'm no analyst but don't mind jumping on the odd spec stock if I like the story, management etc and think the timing may be right. Not always in them for the long haul either but I'd like to bump this one up and hear other peoples thoughts. 

They appear to be cashed up and if successful with their upcoming September testing of 300mm wafers from IMEC would be way under valued. Highly competitive area but if they get it right there could be plenty of blue sky ahead.

PS: I've never posted about individual stocks on this forum but since the new stock picking comp says I have to then here it is.

Disclosure: I don't hold any of this stock yet. Just heard about them yesterday ... and in hindsight wish I'd grabbed some before today's price action.


----------



## greggles (30 July 2018)

TLS said:


> They appear to be cashed up and if successful with their upcoming September testing of 300mm wafers from IMEC would be way under valued. Highly competitive area but if they get it right there could be plenty of blue sky ahead.




Well, 4DS is up another 20% today to 8.5c, so it's looking good at the moment. Volume is up and demand is clearly outstripping supply. I have a feeling this is going to go higher in the short term.


----------



## greggles (3 August 2018)

Lots of accumulation going on with 4DS this week, especially on Monday and Tuesday which were both big volume days. The share price is holding up nicely and is up 13% so far today.

The company announced on 23 July that the process steps to produce 4DS Interface Switching cells on 300mm wafers are progressing as planned and that they expect to receive the first set of 300mm  wafers from imec for testing in late September 2018.

4DS is definitely a high risk/high reward stock, but if they make Storage Class Memory happen, the rewards will be huge.


----------



## barney (3 August 2018)

The Company were very nonchalant in their ASX Price and Volume query the other day … that could be seen as confidence given the current price action …. $0.10 is always a tough barrier so I'd be expecting a consolidation period in the short term …. worth watching.


----------



## greggles (21 August 2018)

I had a good feeling about 4DS and it has well and truly broken out on high volume over the last couple of days. No news during August whatsoever but the price action is very clear and unambiguous. Lots of demand and not so much supply.

Storage Class Memory is a very big deal and if 4DS Memory get there first, the share price could go ballistic.


----------



## barney (21 August 2018)

Well done and good calls @greggles and @TLS  …… 

The Chart suggests another consolidation period may now ensue, but the Chart is very positive ….


----------



## TLS (27 August 2018)

Comments for the September stock picking comp...

Nothing new to add ... same story as previously posted and September is now upon us for the IMEC results.


----------



## Miner (27 August 2018)

well done Greggles and TLS on this one as well


----------



## barney (28 August 2018)

Has been consolidating since the break above 10 cents which was expected given the stellar rise.  

The Chart still looks good particularly if the 10.5 area hold firm.


----------



## greggles (25 September 2018)

barney said:


> Has been consolidating since the break above 10 cents which was expected given the stellar rise.
> 
> The Chart still looks good particularly if the 10.5 area hold firm.




4DS back to 6c after there were issues with the first lot of 300mm wafers. Process modifications are 
required to enhance the development of the second 300mm wafer lot. The planning and development strategy for this wafer lot will begin in the coming weeks and these wafers will be available for analysis
in Q1 2019.

Looks like those hoping for amazing things from the first lot of 300mm wafers have bailed out of 4DS. Nothing comes easy, especially something as complicated as Storage Class Memory.


----------



## barney (26 September 2018)

Some sore wallets in that drop!  Reminiscent of PEN when Fukashima hit …..   

Looking for the lows to be retested then a lengthy tight ranging period of consolidation.


----------



## Trav. (27 December 2018)

January Stock Tip..

Funds raised in November ($3.15M)
Speeding Ticket in December
January ??

Trending up and BO-HR end of December.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2019)

No announcements since 14 December but the 4DS share price continues to slowly creep up. It's up another 9.68% today to 6.8c.

As per the announcement released on 31 October 2018, the second lot of 300mm wafers are expected in Q1 2019.


> The Company's analysis of the first lot of 300mm wafers from imec has enabled management and imec to identify with confidence the necessary modifications required to enhance the development of the second 300mm wafer lot, which will be available for analysis in Q1 2019.




That confidence is probably driving a lot of the positive sentiment at the moment, along with the fact that 4DS is "_striving to achieve a production process that can be duplicated without fail by any high-volume high-density memory maker that uses the same production equipment._"

I expect that we'll see further share price gains in the lead up to the release of the second batch of 300mm wafers.


----------



## Trav. (29 January 2019)

February Stock Tip

No real reason for the pick, just noticed in January that it can run pretty quick, hence another speeding ticket for January. If only it can hold its gains until the end of the month.

HH is at 7.4c so the Break of that resistance line will be the key, then clear sky until 12c


----------



## greggles (31 January 2019)

Encouraging news for 4DS today and a nice share price increase too, up 40% to 6.3c. Over 50 million shares traded today.


> 31 January 2019
> 
> *imec Collaboration Update*
> 
> ...


----------



## Trav. (31 January 2019)

greggles said:


> Encouraging news for 4DS today and a nice share price increase too, up 40% to 6.3c. Over 50 million shares traded today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 91812



They could have waited until tomorrow to release this announcement, pretty inconsiderate. 

February competition should be their priority


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 February 2019)

A big move yesterday (Wednesday) closing at .084 compared with previous day's close at .058 and with the second highest volume of any day in the past 5 years.

I hold.


----------



## greggles (20 June 2019)

The analysis of third iteration of 300mm wafers has now been completed and the company claims that it is the most significant lot to date, demonstrating the repeatability of the process. 

The processing of the fourth iteration of wafers is to commence in the coming weeks. Lot 4 will comprise 2 sets of 23 wafers, which will be processed in parallel, and with the results of their analysis expected to be announced during Q3 of 2019 and is potentially the final iteration before integration with imec’s 1 megabit memory platform commences.

The company has filed ten additional patent applications to strengthen its intellectual property position.

Nice move up of 13.11% to 6.9c today following the announcement. 4DS is a news driven stock and continued good news will see its share price continue to head north. News flow in the coming quarter will be the grating of patents and updates concerning the results of Lot 4, so interesting times for the company.

Continuing to watch with interest.


----------



## greggles (3 October 2019)

The fourth iteration of 300mm wafers are looking good.


> During August and September 2019, the Company received and analysed the two sets of twenty-three 300mm wafers (46 in total) in Lot 4. This analysis, and the accumulated knowledge from prior Lots, has:
> 
> − further enhanced the Company’s understanding of the process conditions required to produce 4DS’ memory on imec’s state-of-the-art production equipment, being the same equipment as used by high volume/high density manufacturers of memory;
> − affirmed the impact of changes in process conditions on cell structure and desired memory characteristics for stand-alone Storage Class Memory, with meaningful improvements having been achieved with each subsequent Lot of 300mm wafers; and
> ...




It sounds like each lot of 300mm wafers are getting better and more reliable. 4DS has gapped up this morning, opening at 8.5c and hitting 12 month highs of 9.4c before slipping back to 8.4c. Huge volume of 30 million shares traded so far today, only an hour after the open.


----------



## greggles (27 October 2020)

Looks like 4DS is about to take another crack at 9c. This will be the fourth attempt since the beginning of 2019. Interestingly there's been no price sensitive news released for more than six weeks.

I took a look through the recent announcements to try and figure out what's causing this most recent share price spike. In early September there was another spike to 9c but the share price quickly retreated back to 6c where it traded in a channel between 6c and 7c until last week.

The Annual Report released on 31 August  contained a section titled "Future Developments, Prospects and Business Strategies" that set out the company's short to medium term plans. I have reproduced it below.






It looks like both sets of wafers discussed above are currently in production. Given that we are now almost a month into Q4 2020, it won't be long until the second non-platform wafers are available for analysis. Some pending good news regarding these wafers perhaps?


----------



## frugal.rock (17 November 2020)

Another classic example of things getting away from me when I'm not holding. 
It really is time to give the sporadic casual day job the full time flick...
This stock has been discussed behind the scenes a bit, how far will this thing go? My sketchy little piece of TA says we've a run on here, short term.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 January 2021)

greggles said:


> 4DS Memory is an interesting pure spec play which will probably either succeed or fail completely, so it's not an investment for the faint hearted....



too true. Since making it to the boards in 2015, there have been surges and retracements a-plenty

_- for the quarter ended its Second Non-Platform Lot wafers had been successfully manufactured by imec.
- 4DS confirmed that its Second Platform Lot wafers will commence by mid-Q1 2021
- 4DS has sales incentives in place. The purpose of this is to incentivise the members to pursue potential takeover deals of the company or sale of the company’s intellectual property.
- 4DS now holds 29 USA patents pertaining to its memory technology._
-_ cash as at 31 December, stands at $6.5 million. This is a reduction from the $7.6 million from the end of the previous quarter._


_weekly, last 5 years:_


----------



## Iesus2901 (9 February 2021)

Thoughts on 4DS...seems like it will get acquired soon?


----------



## BossMan. (13 August 2021)

Announcements around there results for their new wafers out mid this month I believe, they could possibly be one of the first to market. Stock price has been super volatile so will be interesting to see what happens when they make the announcement around there research. Could lead to a possible acquisition?


----------



## BossMan. (17 August 2021)

BossMan. said:


> Announcements around there results for their new wafers out mid this month I believe, they could possibly be one of the first to market. Stock price has been super volatile so will be interesting to see what happens when they make the announcement around there research. Could lead to a possible acquisition?




Could the drop be primarily due to the day traders attracted to the high volatility around the announcement?

I saw nothing but good news from the announcement all though slightly slower then anticipated I feel like 4DS is putting them self in a better and better position to be acquired as they develop there technology. Seems like the test were fairly successful in my opinion, the fact that WD asked directly for detailed results is something new which could be another idea leading people to believe that an acquirement is close by?

Looking forward to hearing the thoughts of the people on this forum


----------



## aus_trader (17 August 2021)

I agree @BossMan. the results look a bit more credible now than just another technology stock trying to develop some new technology. The Western Digital (WD) interest is really instilling some confidence in the memory technology they are developing. WD being a technology giant in the US.

I think the small tech stocks just got hammered without any respect to any good news on a big down day on the asx !


----------



## BossMan. (17 August 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I agree @BossMan. the results look a bit more credible now than just another technology stock trying to develop some new technology. The Western Digital (WD) interest is really instilling some confidence in the memory technology they are developing. WD being a technology giant in the US.
> 
> I think the small tech stocks just got hammered without any respect to any good news on a big down day on the asx !
> 
> View attachment 129154




Shows 4DS as an extremely reliable company as well they made a promise around the results being out in mid august, and they stuck to there plan and there roadmap and they hit it right on target. In contrast to other businesses that often miss there targets on results and what not.

I believe we will see the price rebound tomorrow/over the course of this week don't imagine it would get hammered below 15 cents. Will definitely be interesting to see what western digital does over the next couple of weeks/months.


----------



## greggles (18 October 2021)

Something going on with 4DS at the moment. The company went into a Trading Halt on 8 October "to allow the company to provide a technical update." The announcement was to be released by the commencement of trading on 12 October. Instead, 4DS requested that it be suspended from trading until 18 October to allow more time for the company to provide the technical update to the market. Today it requested an extension for another week, until 25 October.

Whatever is going on here, the "technical update" is guaranteed to be critical information. For a company to need two weeks to put together a "technical update" is very unusual. Serious volatility is almost guaranteed when 4DS eventually starts trading again.


----------



## Beetlejuice (8 November 2021)

BossMan. said:


> Could the drop be primarily due to the day traders attracted to the high volatility around the announcement?
> 
> I saw nothing but good news from the announcement all though slightly slower then anticipated I feel like 4DS is putting them self in a better and better position to be acquired as they develop there technology. Seems like the test were fairly successful in my opinion, the fact that WD asked directly for detailed results is something new which could be another idea leading people to believe that an acquirement is close by?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing the thoughts of the people on this forum



Rinse and repeat.
Another year minimum to go on this little high risk play.
CR a certain but completion in August not so.
Still the tech is continuing to be progressively tuned with hurdles being met with solutions.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Rinse and repeat.



No news. Suspect volumes.
Not even a please explain out of the ASX for today's shenanigans... What gives?


----------



## peter2 (29 December 2021)

Yeah, I noticed *4DS* when it appeared in my reversal scan (before the BO-NH >0.55).
You should have mentioned it in the chat group. I needed a nudge on this one as I didn't trade it. (my bad).





Perhaps I should have mentioned it.


----------



## BossMan. (29 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> Yeah, I noticed *4DS* when it appeared in my reversal scan (before the BO-NH >0.55).
> You should have mentioned it in the chat group. I needed a nudge on this one as I didn't trade it. (my bad).
> 
> View attachment 134901
> ...




I was pretty close to participating in the SPP on this one, I second guessed my self and the technology. SPP ended up over subscribed, currently driving hype and price until an announcement early first quarter around the success or failure of the 'first loop' I believe its called. If successful, this could be what sends 4DS to new highs, if fails easily falls back to $0.05-0.06 imo.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> You should have mentioned it



My apologies, but was a bit busy today and off market so didn't even see it till after close. (Terrible time of year for car rego renewal process)


peter2 said:


> Perhaps I should have mentioned it



Oh well, can't get them all. 
Shame though as it has been in my closed circle of watched stocks, up until falling out fairly recently.


----------



## BossMan. (30 December 2021)

4DS broke 0.10 today, expecting some people taking profit but looking like it may sail in to the mid teens, doesnt look like its slowing to me... all hype towards an announcement.


----------



## aus_trader (3 January 2022)

Quite a turn-around after the slump. Looks like it may have further to run, entered for the Jan stock tipping comp.


----------



## Beetlejuice (4 January 2022)

Short loop announcement to come first but even so the production of the chip will be under way regardless at the same time and results expected around August.
I didn't participate in the SPP but managed to grab some below the 4.8 price instead.
They didn't need my cash as they were already covered.
Skies the limit or the gutter the stop.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 April 2022)

Apparently good news in their technical update today.
Apparently the chips won't short now, so everyone is going long. 😋
Big day for the SP. Might be one to watch? Not held.


----------



## Beetlejuice (12 April 2022)

Yep.
Will be a steady FOMO style ramp to announcement at the end of around August.
Enjoy.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 April 2022)

Chart update.
No further news since 11th April update.
Still not held... I forgot about it...


----------



## Beetlejuice (22 April 2022)

Keep watching . lol


----------



## frugal.rock (22 April 2022)

Beetlejuice said:


> Keep watching . lol



Plenty of fish in the sea...
well, there used to be. 😣


----------



## DB008 (6 May 2022)

Gone heavy on this stock.

So far, so good.


----------



## Beetlejuice (6 May 2022)

DB008 said:


> Gone heavy on this stock.
> 
> So far, so good.



What's your view on 4DS ?


----------



## DB008 (7 May 2022)

Beetlejuice said:


> What's your view on 4DS ?




My opinion only -

Ground breaking technology
A bucket load of patents (32 + 1)
"Picojule" consumption
At some point, Google/Apple/Amazon/Western Digital/Seagate (and other data centres) will have to upgrade, this puts 4DS in a very good position to be taken over
JV with HGST (a Western Digital subsidiary)
So far, 4DS is on target/milestone achievable 


.


----------



## Beetlejuice (7 May 2022)

Do you reckon they will augment DRAM successfully ?
I hope it works this time.


----------



## greggles (7 May 2022)

This company has the risk profile of a biotech. If they get it right it will go to the moon. If they don't it will be worthless. High risk, high reward. Be careful.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2022)

Just a wafer thin problem...


----------



## barney (16 August 2022)

Been on the end of a couple of those +60% downers over the years @frugal.rock  ..... hopefully nobody lost their shirt!


----------



## frugal.rock (16 August 2022)

barney said:


> Been on the end of a couple of those +60% downers over the years @frugal.rock  ..... hopefully nobody lost their shirt!



Well, some bodies have, but not I, today.
🙀


----------



## qldfrog (16 August 2022)

barney said:


> Been on the end of a couple of those +60% downers over the years @frugal.rock  ..... hopefully nobody lost their shirt!



Well sold after 68% loss,sold order on Friday night trading halt yesterday ..enough to kill a system results for a week...


----------



## qldfrog (16 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Well sold after 68% loss,sold order on Friday night trading halt yesterday ..enough to kill a system results for a week...



I spent the week end checking realm issues.the only positive is that updated systems running on monday should never buy these craps in..but too late to exit from the old ones got
$4k at 10c  entry, sold today for 1.1k net loss of 2.9k...not sure the usd rise or rest of shares will catch up today...


----------



## BossMan. (30 August 2022)

Im deeply concerned about 4DS, I will be interested to see what there roadmap to commercialisation looks like I wonder if they would even be able to fill a capital raise at this stage, 5 million dollars in the bank (from memory*) spending more then 1.2m a quarter doesn't leave much more room for error.

Also in the report today the top 20 shareholders as of the 04/08/2022 isn't really helpful raises further concerns for me.

Will be watching until I see a roadmap which should hopefully come soon. God I hope they don't kick the bucket it would be a real shame!


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2022)

Beetlejuice said:


> Yep.
> Will be a steady FOMO style ramp to announcement at the end of around August.
> Enjoy.



I'm wondering if you have anything to share after this experience?
Beetlejuice 
Beetlejuice 
Beetlejuice


----------



## frugal.rock (30 August 2022)

BossMan. said:


> Will be watching until I see a roadmap which should hopefully come soon. God I hope they don't kick the bucket it would be a real shame!



From memory, (yes, my memory still mostly works...😬) there has been a few repeats of history with this company.

I must re-read the thread.


----------



## DB008 (4 December 2022)

Recent recap -

Another US Patent granted
New chip and testing, results in 6 - 9 months

So far, looks good (IMO Only)


----------

